# Cub Cadet 682 Throttles up too fast



## tordaipulling (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a Cub Cadet 682 hydro and it runs fine at idle but when you move the throttle to about half way, the engine speeds up really fast.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like your governor isn't functioning properly. I'd check the linkage for wear and check the adjustment as well. If you can get us the engine numbers we can tell you how to adjust it if necessary. Beyond that, its possible that the governor gear in the engine is broken and needing to be replaced. They are usually made of plastic and do wear out eventually.


----------

